# Are my snails fighting?



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

In my 10 gallon planted tank, I managed to get 2 baby snails, like less than 1 cm ea, hitchiking!! Now after 2 weeks they are about 1 inch big and they are topping eachother one after the other. Are they fighting or mating? They went to the top of the tank right at the surface... They haven't come down in the past hour..I'm worried


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I would say that they are mating, Since I can't see your snails I can't tell what kind they are.
I use to have mystery snails and they would go to the top of the tank out of the water and lay their eggs there above the water line, 
So unless you don't mind having lots of baby snails I wouldn't worry. 

Some snails even have what is called a love dart and they impale there lovers with it.


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

KG4mxv said:


> I would say that they are mating, Since I can't see your snails I can't tell what kind they are.
> I use to have mystery snails and they would go to the top of the tank out of the water and lay their eggs there above the water line,
> So unless you don't mind having lots of baby snails I wouldn't worry.
> 
> Some snails even have what is called a love dart and they impale there lovers with it.


Love dart? Wow haha. Well one has a goldenish shell and the other is dark colored and smaller. The goldenish one, the bigger one, went to the surface of the tank. They're really small...amazing how young and small they are able to breed already


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I read somewhere that snails are often the first to react to a change in water quality, so if you have a bunch of snails that normally are all over the place and they suddenly all start heading for the top, you should do water tests ASAP. Probably not a consideration here, but thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

Suzanne said:


> I read somewhere that snails are often the first to react to a change in water quality, so if you have a bunch of snails that normally are all over the place and they suddenly all start heading for the top, you should do water tests ASAP. Probably not a consideration here, but thought I'd mention it just in case.


Any advice is helpful. I will keep an eye out for that type of odd behavior. Thanks!


----------

